# Phospho-soda has me sick...Tests Tomorrow



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

I just took the phosoho soda laxative as the beginnin of my prep for my tests tomorrow and feel sick as a dog...i have a cold/flu as it is so...being on this clear-fluid diet has me nauseated and hungry as hell!!!!!!!!...I'm not happy right now!!...Will it get worse?


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ah, that stuff is nauseating huh! It didn't hit me until the next morning-woke up very nauseous. I didn't have my test until 2PM! No food the day prior, drinking this god-awful tasting laxative, and nothing AT ALL until after my test at 2PM was hell! By the time I went in to the dr's, they had to give me a sugar drip to hydrate me-couldn't believe I had to go that long without anything in me-next time I'm not settling for just any time(I was told that they take the older people first and work their way down-Not next time they're not!!) Anyway, the test went so smoothly-once they gave me the sugar drip, I started feeling better and when it came time for the anesthesia, I didn't even feel myself getting tired-I was just OUT! It was wonderful-I was so nervous the months prior-what if I wake up during the test, what if it hurts and the drugs don't work,etc....But everything went well as I'm sure it will with you. What are you having the test for? Any condition? I had mine to dx me with ulcerative proctitis(they thought it was UC but luckily, it's just in my rectum). Good luck and if I could get through it (BABY) YOU can!


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanx I had the barium anema x-rays and sigumscope???...something like that...so i wasnt asleep...had to take it like a wo-man...now that its over it wasnt that bad...i whined like a baby through the scope...lol...but watching the monitor helped keep my mind focused...the barium wasnt toooooooooooooooo bad but they got u moving all these different directions with a tube up your a$$...wtf?...lol...when the put the barium in me...my exact yell was...."oh my lawd...gawd dayum"...lol...i think i heard the nurses laugh...i was a humorous patient...it was the only way to get through it...


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. i had mine this morning and thats EXACTLY how i felt.. but im a baby so i cried.. it hurt bad.. and when they wnated me to move all over with that tube in my butt im like askldfjl;aksdfj grrr.. cuz it would tug on the tube and hurt.. im so glad its over.. the barium felt kinda cool because it was cold yanno.. but the after effects werent cool.. feeling like i gotta go and stuff.. did you feel that way??


----------



## TroubledHeart (Apr 8, 2002)

Yep...thankfully I guess I must have been having a good day for once...they were able to drain most of the barium out...so mostly I had what I call "wet gas"...it was the kinda gas that you swear is leaving tracks and your panties...but when you look nothing is there...lol...and i have to use the bathroom a lil bit more than usual...but compared to my PREP...i would poop out barium any day...lmao!...


----------



## desirae (Jan 8, 2003)

haha lol.. yeah i guess.. but i have school! i cant be pooping at school every few mins.. thats what sucks.. im deciding whether to stay home tomorrow or not..


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

Help!!!!!!!!!! I can not keep the phospho-soda down, I am having projectile vomiting with this, my test is tomorrow at 12, I am to do an enema at 9 in the morning, will I still be able to get the test done throwing this stuff up????????? I am scared enough as it is!!!!!!!


----------

